# LIGHTROOM 7  ???



## Rwentzel (Sep 15, 2017)

Is there any talk of Lightroom 7 in the near future.


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 15, 2017)

Anyone who knows anything cannot say, and anyone who says anything does not know.


----------



## Cerianthus (Sep 15, 2017)

please not again.....


----------



## LouieSherwin (Sep 15, 2017)

Cerianthus said:


> please not again.....



I know but it's none the less true.


----------



## tspear (Sep 15, 2017)

Cerianthus said:


> please not again.....



Why not? It has been a few months since the last thread (or at least since I read one).

Tim


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 15, 2017)

tspear said:


> Why not? It has been a few months since the last thread (or at least since I read one).



Because it is useless, also after a few months. As John already said: Anyone who knows anything cannot say, and anyone who says anything does not know. That hasn't changed after a few months.


----------



## tspear (Sep 15, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Because it is useless, also after a few months. As John already said: Anyone who knows anything cannot say, and anyone who says anything does not know. That hasn't changed after a few months.



You mean years...  
I should have put response in green. I was being sarcastic...

Tim


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 15, 2017)

tspear said:


> You mean years...
> I should have put response in green. I was being sarcastic...



I have no idea when the last time was that somebody asked about Lightroom 7, but I'm sure that hasn't been years.


----------



## tspear (Sep 15, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> I have no idea when the last time was that somebody asked about Lightroom 7, but I'm sure that hasn't been years.



lol, what is the trite phrase? Two nations separated by a common language? 
We are talking past each other. Let's just let the thread die....

Tim


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 15, 2017)

tspear said:


> lol, what is the trite phrase? Two nations separated by a common language?
> We are talking past each other. Let's just let the thread die....
> 
> Tim


I doubt that there will ever be a LR 7, at least a perpetual license version.  It's been several years now since LR 6 was released, more than the typical time between major releases.  Adobe's entire business strategy has been to move to subscription pricing except for "consumer" products like Photoshop Elements.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 15, 2017)

Please let's not start one more speculation thread.


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 15, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Please let's not start one more speculation thread.


Johan,

I'm not speculating, not any more.  Maybe this time last year I might have.  But I'm confident.  I should have used this word instead of "doubt."


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 16, 2017)

PhilBurton said:


> Johan,
> I'm not speculating, not any more.  Maybe this time last year I might have.  But I'm confident.  I should have used this word instead of "doubt."



You may be confident, but you are still speculating. That's all I will say. Read message #2 Again.


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 16, 2017)

Rwentzel said:


> Is there any talk of Lightroom 7 in the near future.


Probably. There was actually talk about LR 7 yesterday.


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 16, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> You may be confident, but you are still speculating. That's all I will say. Read message #2 Again.


Johan,

There is a "natural" cycle or cadence to the business of software.  LR 7, if it ever existed, should have been released a year ago.  So when was the announcement?  Either Adobe is terribly late in getting LR 7 ready for release, OR, OR, OR, there is no LR 7 release.  Or just maybe, once there was a plan for LR 7, but it's so late in the market that it doesn't make sense to release it, so the release got cancelled.  That's my judgment, clearly, but I will back that up with my software business experience.  

Personally, I don't like my own conclusion, but I have to look at the available information.

Phil


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 17, 2017)

Phil,
I cannot comment, period.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm closing it guys, sorry. Even speculating on release cycles is just speculation. Adobe will make an announcement when they're ready.


----------

